# The purge: Election year available on digital hd on september 20, 2016 blu-raytm combo pack, dvd and on demand on october 4, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> IT’S TIME TO CHOOSE YOUR SIDE AMERICA!
> 
> *THE PURGE: ELECTION YEAR*
> 
> ...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike, have you seen this? I'm a big fan of The Purge series and hoping this one is worth buying. The ratings have always been pretty poor but I've enjoyed the movies.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Mike, have you seen this? I'm a big fan of The Purge series and hoping this one is worth buying. The ratings have always been pretty poor but I've enjoyed the movies.


Not yet. I didn't get a chance to watch it in theaters so I'm waiting for the blu-ray to review. I've enjoyed the last couple myself so I'm looking forward to it

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, I'll eagerly wait for your review.


----------

